# Great smoke with friends...



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Pictures from last saturday...many beers and good cigars...hehe:biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a good time... thanks for the pictures


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pics ... that is what cigars are alla bout!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

It's a fact... Cigars make friends!!  Nice pics!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

looks like a grrreat time...wish i woulda been in brazil , ida swung by for sure !!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Boli-
BTW-Is Portugeese the main language where you are??


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Nice Boli-
> BTW-Is Portugeese the main language where you are??


Hello Harvey....Portuguese is the main language here.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times thanks for sharing


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a great time.... those smokes look great


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like fun wish I was there.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good times for sure..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats the kind of pics I like to see!! Looks like a great time!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup, looks like a great time.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics...looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Good times with good friends...I like it!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks like a good time


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks fun! Great cigar, too!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

You all look so relaxed, I'm jealous! (wink)


----------

